# Large humidor



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

My uncle wants me to try and build him a humidor. The one he wants is pretty big though. Something like 6ft tall, 2ft wide, and about 18" deep. Basically looks like a tall narrow curio cabinet. Seems simple enough to build, but what I can't figure out is how to seal the door. The door runs the full height of the cabinet. I've seen how the small ones seal ( small strip in the box fitting into a dado on the lid). Is that how I need to do this one as well? Or is there a better, easier way?


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

No ideas or suggestions?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Just a thought, and probably not a good one, but maybe you could use flexible adhesive backed magnetic strips that come in a roll for your seal. I think it comes in 1" wide rolls, but you could cut in half lengthwise with a straight edge and a utility knife. Might have to remove the adhesive on the backside of one of the strips and reapply on the front side so when you mate two strips together, they attract and not repel.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Good question. Your real problem comes in the fact that these boxes, by intended nature, swell and compress along with the humidity. I'd imagine you could place a small strip on the back of one of the door stiles that sticks out enough so the opposite door rests on it when closed. You could lay a thin strip of felt on top of it so the door would close softly while creating a decent seal to maintain humidity.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

Take a regular size humidor and tip it over towards you so it lays on its side with the top towards you. Now stretch the dimensions to whatever size you need and build your box the same way as what is in front of you
Regards
Joe


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I figured out how to do it. Basically like TaylorMade suggested. Found a view of the one he wants with the door open and that's how they did it. Once I figured up how much it would cost to make it, he changed his mind. Oh well. Thanks for the ideas though!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

6SpeedSD said:


> Once I figured up how much it would cost to make it, he changed his mind. Oh well. Thanks for the ideas though!


Ha! Funny how that happens, huh?


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Tell me about it. I knew it was going to happen, but he wanted the quote anyways. It took him all of about 5 minutes to email me back with a stern "NO"!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

6SpeedSD said:


> Tell me about it. I knew it was going to happen, but he wanted the quote anyways. It took him all of about 5 minutes to email me back with a stern "NO"!


A lot goes into building the humador. Like the inside need's to be spanash cedar. Why not build one to hold like 1 box of cig's. a 6 foot tall how many box's does he want to have?? One hell of a lot. How was he going to keep humidy in that one ? I have built some small ones. with the humistat meter or dial on the frount of the box. They make a couple of unit's to put humidy in the box. I guess you got out of that one.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I would have been more than happy to build him a smaller one. But, he wanted the big one, for whatever reason. He can buy it for about half of what I could build it for, so it's no surprise that's the route he went.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I build humidors. PM me and I'll give you my number. here's a cabinet I'm working on. I'm an avid cigar smoker. many enthusiasts have thousands of cigars. This humi will hold 5000.







.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

well, I read on. Sorry the Mass produced humi won the battle. I've always said "The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after the cheap price is forgotten." If you ever need to build one again, let me know if I can help.


----------

